

Do one thing.  - threepointone
http://ourdelhistruggle.com/2008/08/11/do-one-thing/

======
benwalther
This form of "Do one thing" implies minimal action to solve a complex problem.
It's picking off the low-hanging fruit. There are times when it's appropriate
and times when it isn't.

Another form of "Do one thing" is to focus on one core competency and offload
everything else. This is a common way to drive economic value through
specialization.

------
threepointone
I'm sure Indians (like myself) who understand the quirks that we put into our
brand of English will probably appreciate this a <i>little</i> more. Still, a
decent read.

------
keeptrying
You have to be an Indian to really appreciate this post. Its actually very
very funny .... Thanks for posting!

